# Who's Going up Thursday?



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll be pre-fishing with Commadore 64 Thursday morning, then meeting GotOne at the Plantation in the evening. I was thinking about maybe doing a fish fry.

Who will be at the Plantation Thursday night?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

most of my crew will be there thursday- Workdog will be coming up friday sometime. 

I started vacation yesterday and plan on fishing everyday the weather holds off starting tomorrow at 6:00am. We'll be at the Plantation thursday afternoon/evening


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be on the water Thursday morning and checking in at the plantation Thursday afternoon. May go out for a night bite as well.

Fish Fry sounds good. 

I'll have the Firewater ready to be uncorked!!

See you on Thursday...

harle


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The OGF Staff crew will be there thursday. A few of us will be there Wednesday. A fish fry would be great.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> most of my crew will be there thursday- Workdog will be coming up friday sometime.
> 
> I started vacation yesterday and plan on fishing everyday the weather holds off starting tomorrow at 6:00am. We'll be at the Plantation thursday afternoon/evening


Vacation? And they consider the Coast Guard military!!   When I was in the military we called that a "Leave of Absense." Boy how times have changed.  Anyhow, Krusty and I are planning on fishing Thursday (weather permitting), I'm in for a Thursday night rendevous!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wish i could make it!!! wont be there till 6am friday(valley harbour marina) will fish and be at the plantation to shower before the captains meeting...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> wish i could make it!!! wont be there till 6am friday(valley harbour marina) will fish and be at the plantation to shower before the captains meeting...


Damn a shower on a Friday!? What's this 6am sh*t? That means I have to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will arrive on Tuesday


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Damn a shower on a Friday!? What's this 6am sh*t? That means I have to get up in the middle of the night.


suck it up ole man!! its GAME TIME!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Walt and I will be there Thursday evening... We'll have some fish to fry too!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Myself/Chopiq/Sowbelly will be up weds!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

We shall be up on Thursday as well...


Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Well I can't make Friday or the tourney but maybe I'll drive up and have a few beers and hang out with you guys after work on thursday. At least I'll get to see some OGF friends.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be there Thursday evening also ! WHOOOOT !


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I will be there Thursday as well following all you guys around the lake. 

How else is can a long shot learn the ways of tourney fishing...lol.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thursday evening here.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Early Thursday afternoon...! I'll bring a side dish too.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

We are getting to town Wednesday night and fishing Thursday and Friday. We are staying at Riverview campgronds, but may come over to the plantation! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone have a frying pot that came with a fish fryer that they can bring?

I'm talking the shallow one with a frying basket that fits inside it, not one of the deep turkey frying pots.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Het, if this is what you need, i can bring it. if anybody winterizes there own I/O, i have a bucket made up that works great. all you need are muffs and antifreeze. if you want it, you can have it, just let me know.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll have approximately 35, 34 x 22-inch maps of the sandbar area. We can get drunk and mark 'em up with false hot spots and give them to the Indiana team.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim,
Are you staying at the Big house?
Ang and I will be there wednesday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll be at the big house Wednesday afternoon sometime. Stop by and see us. Kim will be there sometime Wednesday early afternoon or so.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

DALE! whatz up,
Looking forward to seeing ya there.

Het,
I have a large turkey style fish fryer I can bring if ya need it. Has the basket and runs on propane. I can bring some oil with it also, if ya want.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That would be great. Thanks


----------

